# taillight problem



## clira0808 (Jun 7, 2007)

I have a 95 Altima GXE.
When I break with my lights on, my left taillight goes off. When I break with my lights off it works fine but it looks dimmed. Today I found out that my break lights are staying on, I had to remove the fuse that belongs to the break lights, and now I'm driving with no break lights. I NEED HELP. :wtf:


----------



## clira0808 (Jun 7, 2007)

*WOW no one knows???*



clira0808 said:


> I have a 95 Altima GXE.
> When I break with my lights on, my left taillight goes off. When I break with my lights off it works fine but it looks dimmed. Today I found out that my break lights are staying on, I had to remove the fuse that belongs to the break lights, and now I'm driving with no break lights. I NEED HELP. :wtf:


ANYONE ANY ADVICE AT ALL COME ON


----------



## civiceatr87 (May 30, 2007)

sounds like you have a bad circuit...check the taillight for any bad or loose connections...if they all seem fine i would replace the original bulb that wasnt coming on in the first place, besides that i would call up a dealership, they can search their database for all sorts of problems and get solutions.


----------



## jserrano (Oct 27, 2004)

Did you replace the bulb recently? Try swapping around the two taillights and see what happens. It also almost sounds like you have a problem with the brake switch on the brake pedal.


----------



## clira0808 (Jun 7, 2007)

I did replace the bulb and nothing. What the previous owner did change was somekind of brake relay that goes at the bottom of the drivers seat. I will check the connections to see if I have a bad connection and I will check the brake switch, I will do this on Monday or Tuesday. Thanks guys.


----------



## TylerM (May 2, 2007)

You say it worksbut it does not work properly..Its just a connection issue, check the circuit that goes to your tail lights.


----------

